# SOLVED: Not getting my daily DIY bottle?



## Odette (Jul 10, 2020)

The bottled DIYs that wash up on the beach no longer seem to be appearing for me. I can’t be certain but I think they may have stopped after the latest update. Is anyone else experiencing this? I’m assuming it’s a glitch. It’s kinda worrying me a little.

Edit: Turns out the bottle was hiding behind the pier all along, until I tilted the camera and noticed it...


----------



## bebebese (Jul 10, 2020)

I've been noticing some inconsistencies with my bottle mail too, although I'm not sure if it's just my own bad memory. I feel like I got two today, but only found one (on my second time playing on the same day, with the same account) yesterday.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Weird I've gotten mine today.  Did you grab the one from yesterday?


----------



## Odette (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> Weird I've gotten mine today.  Did you grab the one from yesterday?


I haven’t had any for at least 3 days. I think it could have been since the last update, though I didn’t really notice the problem at first.


----------



## Odette (Jul 10, 2020)

Just an update - Oh my god, I’m such an idiot! The bottle was behind the pier, although tbf it was barely noticeable until I tilted the view upwards!!! This would explain why I thought I hadn’t had one in days


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

Glad you're able to find it


----------



## Chris (Jul 10, 2020)

Will close this here since you figured it out.


----------

